
Preserving human knowledge: similar projects (2014) - walterbell
http://the-knowledge.org/en-gb/similar-projects/
======
airesearcher
The Arch Mission Foundation just landed 30 million pages of knowledge,
including 30,000 books, on the Moon (it's on nearly indestructible nickel
discs). The Israeli lander that delivered it crashed, but the foundation
believes the Lunar Library they sent is intact. www.archmission.org

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
> a fireproof Library of Alexandria to help avoid another Dark Ages.

This mischaracterizes the Middle Ages. First, we are finding they weren't as
dark as we thought they were. Second, people forget, that while the Western
Roman Empire fell, the Eastern Roman Empire went on to last another 1000
years, and it preserved a lot of the knowledge. In fact, it was scholars
fleeing from Constantinople as the Turks conquered it that helped sparked the
Renaissance. So that knowledge was never really lost. Finally, it was the loss
of security and functioning infrastructure that was the largest cause of the
"dark ages" and the loss of knowledge was secondary to that. When you are
focused on how to avoid being robbed/raped/enslaved/killed by pillaging
barbarian hordes, education takes a back seat.

------
mikorym
I have for a while daydreamed about the _Library of Piratezandria_ in some
nondescript sovereign country with an (hopefully) undefined stance towards
copyright, like Lesotho.

------
krm01
The idea of preserving human knowledge is intriguing but the proposed
solutions are, I believe, all wrong. Curating what’s important is extremely
bias obviously. The closest we could potentially get is to somehow make the
internet archive run on a harddrive that never gets obsolete and can
potentially be powered by sunlight. Would we be able to build a
harddrive/server that doesnt save in bits, but carve into stone?

~~~
TomMarius
We call that a CNC machine, it just needs the right program. This is used to
backup Bitcoin wallets.

------
AstralStorm
Garden of Eden Creation Kit?

As a side note, many of those projects transfer technical skills without
ethics, politics and enough history for grounding.

------
incompatible
The Global Village Construction Set would be a great project, if it can be
completed.

------
justin66
I thought the "five" below looked rather arbitrary:

 _His plan is for the fundamentals of human knowledge to be translated into
the five most widely spoken languages and laser-etched onto a set of durable
stainless steel or titanium sheets_

But if you look at the list of most widely spoken languages, this actually
looks pretty smart. Mandarin, Spanish, English, Hindi, and Arabic covers a lot
of ground. (sixth is Portuguese)

